# Midwest Carpet Championships at the Hobbyplex!!!



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

October 28,29, and 30. Omaha, NE. www.hobbyplexraceway.com is the address where you can find the flyer. Our facility is top notch. We already have entries from several states including Minnesota, Wisconsin, Iowa, Missouri, Kansas and of course Nebraska.


----------



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

ttt. Getting closer, almost a month away.


----------



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

To the front because this race and the facility are too good to let fall off the front page.

www.hobbyplexraceway.com


----------



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

Here are some pictures of last year's event


----------



## FroBoy (Jan 24, 2005)

Results are up. Pictures to come soon. Congrats to Jari Taskilla for multiple wins, Mitch Witteman for 12th scale stock, and Tim Kristl for stock touring

www.hobbyplexraceway.com

http://www.hthpr.com/results_road/index.php?path=Midwest+Carpet+Onroad+Championships/


----------

